# Withdrawal Laser Card by Bank of Ireland.



## dewdrop (29 Oct 2010)

I have only now realised that Laser Card is an Irish based card and was wondering if it is accepted by ATMs abroad.


----------



## dymo (29 Oct 2010)

If it has circus on the back it should be


----------



## pansyflower (29 Oct 2010)

If it has Cirrus on the back it should be.


----------



## RonanC (29 Oct 2010)

Is there a bit of an echo in this room ??


----------



## elcato (1 Nov 2010)

dymo was clowning about .... that's a big top you have on .... ba dum tish


----------



## roker (1 Nov 2010)

Laser is being phased out and replaced with a Visa debit card


----------



## jimrohnfan (1 Nov 2010)

roker said:


> Laser is being phased out and replaced with a Visa debit card


 By Bank of Ireland? When are they planning on beginning to issue them do you know?


----------



## theresa1 (1 Nov 2010)

From next year.


----------



## ajapale (1 Nov 2010)

Laser (debit card) - Wikipedia

According to wiki: In late October 2010, Bank of Ireland announced they were ceasing their involvement in the partnership in 2011[2].

*^* Maguire, Adam. BoI to replace Laser card with Visa Debit. The Irish Times. 2010-10-29. URL:[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (2 Nov 2010)

The new card will be accepted anywhere that a Visa card is accepted i.e. most places.


----------



## Gulliver (2 Nov 2010)

Probably not.  Many people don't realise that the charge to the retailer for Laser is lower than any other card.  That is probably why Lidl and Aldi only accept Laser.
Retailers are unlikely to be happy about the change and may react.


----------



## porterbray (2 Nov 2010)

Aldi/Lidl accept Visa debit cards. Ulster Bank have been replacing their cards for the past year or so with these


----------



## roker (2 Nov 2010)

I already have my Visa debit card from TSB


----------



## moonman (30 Nov 2010)

is cirrus on the visa debit card


----------



## Willy Fogg (30 Nov 2010)

No, it doesn't need it. A Visa Debit card will work in any ATM with the Visa logo on it, worldwide.


----------



## moonman (30 Nov 2010)

sorry maybe i didnt make myself clear, with the laser card with the cirrus sign the money withdrawls are    free ... in atm machines where the cirrus sign is.


----------



## Willy Fogg (1 Dec 2010)

Only within the Eurozone countries. Same with any debit/ATM card issued by an Irish bank. Outside the Eurozone, a charge will generally apply


----------



## moonman (1 Dec 2010)

thank for that my card is from boi,my sister claims that her tsb debit card always incurs a charge when she is in the eurozone area


----------

